# Unusual and Interesting Box Sets (not just symphony cycles)



## SixFootScowl

I am looking for unusual box sets that are not just your run-of-the-mill symphony or concerto cycles. 
But symphony cycles are not excluded from this thread if there is something particularly unusual 
about the cycle to make it very interesting, perhaps unique packaging, encyclopedic liner notes, 
or combination of several composers symphonies.
I will start the thread with a wonderful box set I found on Amazon that is tempting me to buy it. 
Also show us the back sides so we can see what is in the set.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi 50th Anniversary Box set (50 CDs)









sorry, but I haven't got the patience to list all 50 cds in this fantastic set (there are lists widely available on the internet, eg a partial list at http://www.amazon.co.uk/More-CDs-DHM-50th-Anniversary/lm/R1U3GH8EFWH9F3) 
I was shocked to see that this is almos 200 pounds now - I got it and another set for about 50 pounds a couple of years ago


----------



## Headphone Hermit

and the other set I got at the same time was this one - 30 CDs


----------



## senza sordino

I don't own this, but I just found it on a search of Amazon. It's now in my wish list.

Brahms Complete String Quartets, Quintets, Sextets
View attachment 55676

View attachment 55677

$38 Canadian dollars


----------



## Guest

The first is a twelve CD set of one of the more long-running (though not continuously) new music festivals.

The second is a five CD set of the Michigan crowd in the sixties: Mumma, Reynolds, Ashley, Oliveros, people like that.

The third is a ten CD set of Luc Ferrari's electroacoustic music.

The fourth is a five CD set of Francisco Lopéz' music.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 55683


View attachment 55684


I love this box, playing it again from start to finish these days. Currently 20 pounds (Amazon UK) - 22 euro (Amazon Germany).


----------



## Art Rock

Another bargain from Brilliant classics (the pics won't show up, link to Amazon): Alfven's complete symphonies on 5 CD's for 12 pounds/11 euro.


----------



## Xaltotun

Saw this in a local store. Now what is this?? Haydn? 126 baryton trios on 21 CD's? What is a baryton, anyway? Oh, there's a picture of it, some kind of string instrument?? And this is dirt cheap? This is the strangest classical music box that I've ever seen, and a reminder of why this hobby (listening & learning about classical music) is so cool.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Bulldog

Hard for me to see how a box set of Heifetz playing violin concertos is unusual. It would be a different story if he was blowing the trumpet.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bulldog said:


> Hard for me to see how a box set of Heifetz playing violin concertos is unusual. It would be a different story if he was blowing the trumpet.


Well then, at that rate, nothing in this thread is going to be unusual. I do think that Heifetz playing violin concertos of about 13 different composers is rather unusual. I doubt there is another set anything like it.


----------



## GioCar

Riccardo Chailly: The Radio Recordings.
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Chailly










a magnificent 13CDs set + a DVD from the conductor's RCO years with many gems such as Berio's Concerto for two pianos and orchestra, Requies, Formazioni, the solo-piano concerto Echoing Curves, Maderna's Studi per "il Processo" di Franz Kafka and a few works by Dutch composers (Tristan Keuris, Peter Schat, Theo Verbey and Geert van Keulen) seldom performed.

He was brave as very few conductors holding such a prestigious position. He was also very young...


----------



## GreenMamba

These are perhaps unusual. I don't have either so can't speak for their quality.

















ADD: the first one has a lot of composers I've never heard of, plus Taverner and CPE Bach.

The second has Vivaldi and Haydn in there, along with CPE Bach, Fux, Buxtehude and many more.


----------



## bigshot

The absolute best classical box sets I've gotten this year are the four EMI Archive Collectors Edition blu-rays...



























Vol. 1: Strings: http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Archive-Collectors-Strings-Blu-ray/dp/B00GB0OVBM/
Vol. 2: Piano: http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Archive-Collectors-Edition-Blu-ray/dp/B00HS7C0D8/
Vol. 3: Ensembles: http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Archive-Collectors-Edition-Ensembles/dp/B00J9X94Q0/
Vol. 4: Conductors: http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Archive-Collectors-Vol-Conductors/dp/B00LHLLEB0/

Each one of these contains 18 hours of incredible live performance by a who's who of classical in the 50s and 60s, culled from broadcasts from the BBC, and French and Canadian television. The image (both B&W and color) and sound quality (mono) are great. The four volumes are equivalent to a 50 DVD set but the price for all four is around $150.

They are limited editions and just went out of print, so if you want them, grab them while the current stock lasts.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> (the pics won't show up, link to Amazon)


One of my Amazon pics returned a humungous line of code, which TC couldn't handle. What you do then is choose the "Save image as..." and then link to that image on your desktop (or wherever you put it). It's only slightly more involved than just the "Copy image location" option.


----------



## GGluek

Don't know if it's on CD or not, but Mercury issued a couple of boxes of historic mono "living presence" recordings of Kubelik with the CSO -- great performances and extraordinary sound for mono. Especially good Pictures at an Exhibition, Mozart 38, Tchaikovsky 5 . . .


----------



## bigshot

Living Presence Box 1: http://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Living-Presence-Rafael-Kubelik/dp/B005XBA9Y8
Living Presence Box 2: http://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Living-Presence-Rafael-Puyana/dp/B00B7364H2/

Mostly stereo recordings though.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just found this:
















Performances from 1943 to 1968 -- Listing.


----------



## jurianbai

I still waiting my unusual and interesting boxset of all string quartets of Luigi Boccherini (70+), Ignaz Pleyel , Johann Baptist Vanhal (70+ quartets they said), Giuseppe Cambini (149 + quartets!). Only if they are still possibly done.

And I think Louis Spohr works can soon box up also, all his quartets, quintets and concertos.


----------



## Itullian

jurianbai said:


> I still waiting my unusual and interesting boxset of all string quartets of Luigi Boccherini (70+), Ignaz Pleyel , Johann Baptist Vanhal (70+ quartets they said), Giuseppe Cambini (149 + quartets!). Only if they are still possibly done.
> 
> *And I think Louis Spohr works can soon box up also, all his quartets, quintets and concertos*.


Been waiting for this forever............................


----------



## SONNET CLV

You did say "unusual and interesting"?

One of my favorite box set additions from the past year is the six CD set from NEOS ( NEOS 11060) titled _Darmstadt Aural Documents: Box 1_. "Composers conducting their own works."

Featuring: Boulez, Brown, Brün, Cârneci, Finnissy, Fortner, Furrer, Kagel, Kalitzke, Krenek, Leibowitz, Maderna, Mihály, Müller-Hornbach, Otte, Platz, Pousseur, Stiebler, Stockhausen, Trojahn.










CD 1
total time: 74:14

Earle Brown (1926-2002)
[01] Introductory speech by Earle Brown 01:03
[02] Available Forms I (1961) for chamber ensemble 14:00
musikFabrik
Earle Brown, conductor
First release of 1996 recording

René Leibowitz (1913-1972)
[03] Kammersymphonie für zwölf Instrumente op. 16 (1946-1948) 12:39
Kammerorchester des Landestheaters Darmstadt
René Leibowitz, conductor
World premiere · First release of 1948 recording

Wolfgang Fortner (1907-1987)
[04] Mitte des Lebens (1951) 12:53
Cantata on words of the late Hölderlin
for soprano and five instruments
Ilona Steingruber, soprano · Kurt Redel, flute · Rudolf Kolisch, violin
Friedrich Wildgans, bass clarinet · Rudolf Klamand, horn · Rose Stein, harp
Wolfgang Fortner, conductor
German premiere · First release of 1953 recording

Ernst Krenek (1900-1991)
[05] Cantata for Wartime op. 95 (1944) 15:23
on poems by Herman Melville 
for women's chorus and orchestra
Carla Henius, soprano
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra · Women's Chorus of hr
Ernst Krenek, conductor
First release of 1956 recording

Bruno Maderna (1920-1973)
[06] Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (1959) 17:39
David Tudor, piano · Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Maderna, conductor
World premiere · First release of 1959 recording

There is a Box 2: featuring music by John Cage, Christian Wolff, and Bo Nilsson. Cage himself participates on at least two of the recordings, working with pianist David Tudor. Interesting and unusual stuff, this, too.










NEOS offers a variety of unusual and interesting discs and box sets.

Another favorite box set in my collection is from Berlin Classics: _Nova: Sinfonik in der DDR _ -- five CDs featuring conductors Herbert Blomstedt, Wolf-Dieter Hauschild, Herbert Kegel, Kurt Masur, Vaclav Neumann, Max Pommer, Kurt Sanderling, Paul Dessau, and Siegfried Matthus.










*Works list*

Hanns Eisler Pieces (5), for orchestra 14:52 
Hanns Eisler Chamber Symphony, Op. 69 17:12 
Paul Dessau In Memoriam Bertolt Brecht, for orchestra 13:46 
Paul Dessau Meer der Stürme (Orchestermusik No 2) 14:39 
Rudolf Wagner-Régeny Orchestral Movements (3) 13:52 
Rudolf Wagner-Régeny Introduction and Ode, for symphonic orchestra 20:43 
Max Butting Symphony No. 9, Op. 94 27:46 
Johann Cilensek Symphony for strings No. 4 23:51 
Fritz Geißler Symphony No. 2 29:17 
Siegfried Matthus Symphony No. 2 28:25 
Friedrich Goldmann Symphony No. 1 21:39 
Georg Katzer Concerto for orchestra No. 1 18:28 
Manfred Schubert Symphony No. 1 33:56 
Manfred Weiss Symphony No. 3 23:19

Granted, this isn't music for everyone. But it certainly qualifies as unusual and interesting, and is a box set. So ... the perfect contribution to this particular thread, I hope.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Florestan said:


> I do think that Heifetz playing violin concertos of about 13 different composers is rather unusual. I doubt there is another set anything like it.


I got this set at a petrol station in Germany a few years back for 5 Euro


----------



## Guest

That delightful looking neos set came out seconds after I had successfully gotten rid of almost all of my physical possessions. And also after I had run out of money without succeeding in pulling any new money in. Maybe some day....


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

some guy said:


> That delightful looking neos set came out seconds after I had successfully gotten rid of almost all of my physical possessions. And also after I had run out of money without succeeding in pulling any new money in. Maybe some day....


Dude, but everything's fine now, right?


----------



## Guest

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Dude, but everything's fine now, right?


Well, no. But I have lots of very good friends. I won't fall too far. And I have my health. (_Princess Bride_ reference.) And I wake up every morning, and I'm in Barcelona, so I'm pretty sure I don't deserve any sympathy!!


----------



## science

Headphone Hermit said:


> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi 50th Anniversary Box set (50 CDs)
> 
> View attachment 55665
> 
> 
> sorry, but I haven't got the patience to list all 50 cds in this fantastic set (there are lists widely available on the internet, eg a partial list at http://www.amazon.co.uk/More-CDs-DHM-50th-Anniversary/lm/R1U3GH8EFWH9F3)
> I was shocked to see that this is almos 200 pounds now - I got it and another set for about 50 pounds a couple of years ago


Sit back fellas because I'm going to boast.

I've listened to that entire box three times. It's a mixed box. (Rim shot!) It's a great introduction to Baroque music, every single CD is interesting and worthwhile, but some of it isn't what you'd probably pick for an introduction, or, perhaps better, some of what you'd probably pick for an introduction probably isn't there. No matter what though, great stuff for someone like me. I can get some Rameau and Corelli and some Handel oratorios and fill it out a bit.

Also, it is loaded with Gustav Leonhard and Konrad Junghanel, two musicians whose work I love who I might otherwise have not explored.


----------



## science

I think my favorite box set of all time is the Kodály orchestral works "box" of Kertesz and Dorati. Ok, that's only 4 CDs, but all 4 are vintage Kodálian (remember, silent "L") greatness. The Peter Ustinov performance of Háry János is worth one and a half limbs plus ten times the price of that box set.

Ok, but 4 CDs is probably cheating a bit.

The Sony "Secret Labyrinth" box of Paul Van Nevel recordings is a gem, everything a box set should be. All CDs that I probably wouldn't have paid full-price for; all CDs that I wasn't sure I was going to value; all CDs that I'm really glad I've heard. I figure I owe Sony, so now I buy a Van Nevel CD pretty much any time I see it, and if you wanna chase a Renaissance rabbit you'd do worse than that.

Oh, and goodness, let me not forget the Living Stereo boxes. I got the first one, loved it, got the second one, and I would not be without either if I could help it. Lots of good stuff in them, and quite a bit of oddball stuff that I'm really glad I can hear a time or two essentially for free because I'd never pay for it. Actually, these might beat the Sony Secret Labyrinth box. Tough call.

Far from the beaten path, there is a box called, "The Golden Age of the Romantic Piano Concerto." A lot of that stuff we pay $25 to hear by Hamelin and Hough on Hyperion is in there (by other artists of course). If you've already got everything in this box, I guess you've probably got this box. A lot of fun works, great if you're willing to listen to performers you've probably never heard of. This is nothing like my favorite box but I've enjoyed it very much both times I've gone through it.

Getting closer to the kinds of boxes that the OP probably didn't want to talk about (gather in here close, guys, don't let the mods see this paragraph), the Quatuor Mosaiques box of Haydn's quartets has been a revelation to me. _I love Haydn's string quartets_, and not only the good old stars of op. 76. I'm very grateful for this box.

One more that the OP might not have wanted: the Sony Beethoven box. Some of it is what you expect in a box like that, but there is a lot of good stuff too, and some that a lot of us either are glad to have or would like to have - Charles Rosen's recording of some of Beethoven's sonatas, the Zinman symphony cycle, the Zinman/Bronfman piano concertos, other recordings by Zinman that come highly recommended by people who are supposed to know, Mustonen's Diabelli variations, Bylsma's cello sonatas, the Zukerman/Neikrug violin sonatas, and a lot of interesting chamber music that you don't hear everyday by L'Archibudelli, Mozzafiato, and Kandinsky String Trio (you can find these recordings individually, outside the box set, on Sony's "Vivarte" series which itself is consistently good, or at least good enough to delight me). To a hardboiled cynic like me, who expects to get ripped off every time I open my wallet for something I haven't explored thoroughly, it was a very nice surprise.

There are three box sets out there now that I really want... I'm not telling because these things disappear faster than I earn money! And I trust no one. No one.

However, if you guys will team up and pool $150 for me, I'll tell you all three of them within minutes of receiving the money.


----------



## starthrower

Nimbus has a couple of nice boxes of Vaughan Williams, and Bartok. And Brilliant has boxes by some composers you wouldn't expect to see including Borodin and Mussorgsky. And there's the Henze box on DG.

Here's a fine set that sells for under 20 dollars.


----------



## hpowders

Not unusual but it is interesting:

The complete Well-Tempered Clavier performed on a 17th century restored harpsichord by the brilliant Kenneth Weiss. A 4 CD box.


----------



## Cheyenne




----------



## Jos

View attachment 55808


Available at Amazon. I bought it at a sale for around 25 euro's. Recommended.


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi 50th Anniversary Box set (50 CDs)
> 
> View attachment 55665
> 
> 
> sorry, but I haven't got the patience to list all 50 cds in this fantastic set (there are lists widely available on the internet, eg a partial list at http://www.amazon.co.uk/More-CDs-DHM-50th-Anniversary/lm/R1U3GH8EFWH9F3)
> I was shocked to see that this is almos 200 pounds now - I got it and another set for about 50 pounds a couple of years ago


This is above my pay grade.


----------



## Chordalrock

I find any 5+ CDs boxset of contemporary or Renaissance music interesting - at least until I listen to it.

One that I'd recommend is a 10 CD boxset of Victoria:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Victoria-Sacred-Works-Tomás-Luis/dp/B0050F6JQE/

Another that looks interesting:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Palestrina-Masses-Pro-Cantione-Antiqua/dp/B005JWX9JI/

Then there's this classic:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ockeghem-Collection-Johannes/dp/B000KLO6U4/

Also, unusual since it's the (so far) complete symphonies of a contemporary composer - Penderecki (released less than a year ago):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Symphonies-Special-5CD/dp/B00DYFDYKG/


----------



## starthrower

SONNET CLV said:


> You did say "unusual and interesting"?
> 
> One of my favorite box set additions from the past year is the six CD set from NEOS ( NEOS 11060) titled _Darmstadt Aural Documents: Box 1_. "Composers conducting their own works."
> 
> Featuring: Boulez, Brown, Brün, Cârneci, Finnissy, Fortner, Furrer, Kagel, Kalitzke, Krenek, Leibowitz, Maderna, Mihály, Müller-Hornbach, Otte, Platz, Pousseur, Stiebler, Stockhausen, Trojahn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD 1
> total time: 74:14
> 
> Earle Brown (1926-2002)
> [01] Introductory speech by Earle Brown 01:03
> [02] Available Forms I (1961) for chamber ensemble 14:00
> musikFabrik
> Earle Brown, conductor
> First release of 1996 recording
> 
> René Leibowitz (1913-1972)
> [03] Kammersymphonie für zwölf Instrumente op. 16 (1946-1948) 12:39
> Kammerorchester des Landestheaters Darmstadt
> René Leibowitz, conductor
> World premiere · First release of 1948 recording
> 
> Wolfgang Fortner (1907-1987)
> [04] Mitte des Lebens (1951) 12:53
> Cantata on words of the late Hölderlin
> for soprano and five instruments
> Ilona Steingruber, soprano · Kurt Redel, flute · Rudolf Kolisch, violin
> Friedrich Wildgans, bass clarinet · Rudolf Klamand, horn · Rose Stein, harp
> Wolfgang Fortner, conductor
> German premiere · First release of 1953 recording
> 
> Ernst Krenek (1900-1991)
> [05] Cantata for Wartime op. 95 (1944) 15:23
> on poems by Herman Melville
> for women's chorus and orchestra
> Carla Henius, soprano
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra · Women's Chorus of hr
> Ernst Krenek, conductor
> First release of 1956 recording
> 
> Bruno Maderna (1920-1973)
> [06] Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (1959) 17:39
> David Tudor, piano · Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Bruno Maderna, conductor
> World premiere · First release of 1959 recording
> 
> There is a Box 2: featuring music by John Cage, Christian Wolff, and Bo Nilsson. Cage himself participates on at least two of the recordings, working with pianist David Tudor. Interesting and unusual stuff, this, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEOS offers a variety of unusual and interesting discs and box sets.
> 
> Another favorite box set in my collection is from Berlin Classics: _Nova: Sinfonik in der DDR _ -- five CDs featuring conductors Herbert Blomstedt, Wolf-Dieter Hauschild, Herbert Kegel, Kurt Masur, Vaclav Neumann, Max Pommer, Kurt Sanderling, Paul Dessau, and Siegfried Matthus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Works list*
> 
> Hanns Eisler Pieces (5), for orchestra 14:52
> Hanns Eisler Chamber Symphony, Op. 69 17:12
> Paul Dessau In Memoriam Bertolt Brecht, for orchestra 13:46
> Paul Dessau Meer der Stürme (Orchestermusik No 2) 14:39
> Rudolf Wagner-Régeny Orchestral Movements (3) 13:52
> Rudolf Wagner-Régeny Introduction and Ode, for symphonic orchestra 20:43
> Max Butting Symphony No. 9, Op. 94 27:46
> Johann Cilensek Symphony for strings No. 4 23:51
> Fritz Geißler Symphony No. 2 29:17
> Siegfried Matthus Symphony No. 2 28:25
> Friedrich Goldmann Symphony No. 1 21:39
> Georg Katzer Concerto for orchestra No. 1 18:28
> Manfred Schubert Symphony No. 1 33:56
> Manfred Weiss Symphony No. 3 23:19
> 
> Granted, this isn't music for everyone. But it certainly qualifies as unusual and interesting, and is a box set. So ... the perfect contribution to this particular thread, I hope.


Best post of the month! Thanks for hipping us sheltered neophytes to the NEOS label. I'm looking at their catalog right now!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have to admit that the DDR Symphonies/Orchestral set looks VEEERRRY tempting, especially as I'm only familiar with some of Eisler's work.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> This is above my pay grade.


says a guy with a porsche and a rolex ... maybe more than one of each :devil:


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> says a guy with a porsche and a rolex ... maybe more than one of each :devil:


I sold the Porsche. Spent a third of the money on boxed sets that I will never listen to again.

So, any females following me on TC, hoping to eventually get a ride in the Porsche, you can now happily bother someone else.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ OK, Ladies ..... anyone, more interested in listening to box sets of CDs than having a ride round Florida in an open-topped Porsche, you know where to apply

ps - I recognise that we might need to avoid the rush here, pal


----------



## SixFootScowl

This looks very interesting:


----------



## SONNET CLV

For those of you who found my former post of the NEOS and Berlin Classic boxes intriguing, I offer this next suggestion -- again, rather unusual but highly interesting: _Musik in Deutschland 1950-2000 _‎- 74321 73665 2 (6 CD box), and 74321 73657 2 (6 CD box) from RCA Red Seal.

Here's the blurb on the series from Discogs website: http://www.discogs.com/label/240773-Musik-in-Deutschland-1950-2000


Musik in Germany 1950-2000 outlines the history of contemporary music in Germany during the second half of the twentieth century on a total of 122 CDs. Based on a broadly conceived concept of music, it covers six main areas: concert music, electronic music, music theater, applied music, jazz, and popular music. Within these areas it is subdivided into chronological overviews of particular genres ("series") interspersed with special topics ("portraits").

The new publication covers music in the two German states up to the year 1990 and in reunified Germany to the end of the century. Besides German composers, it also includes composers of other nationalities who created the bulk of their work in Germany or had a special impact on contemporary German music.

To do justice to the scope and range of the existing body of music, it was essential to make a rigorous selection and to present longer compositions in excerpt. The purpose of our publication is to shed light on historical connections and to stimulate aesthetic encounters with music in many different ways.

The series is published with financial support from Germany's federal commissioners for culture and the media. The scholarly work on our edition is supported by a grant from the Ernst von Siemens Foundation of Music. 

The two 6 CD volumes I listed above are the first two of the series. These deal with orchestral music. Here is the complete listing.

Releases: 
Box 1: Sinfonische Musik, Porträts (6 CDs) 
Box 2: Sinfonische Musik, Serie (6 CDs) 
Box 3: Angewandte Musik (10 CDs) 
Box 4: Vokale Kammermusik (10 CDs) 
Box 5: Oper, Operette, Musical, Serie (9 CDs) 
Box 6: Oper, Porträts (7 CDs) 
Box 7: Experimentelles Musiktheater (7 CDs) 
Box 8: Konzerte (6 CDs) 
Box 9: Tanztheater (5 CDs) 
Box 10: Chorgesang mit Orchester (6 CDs) 
Box 11: Moderne Ensembles (8 CDs) 
Box 12: Sologesang mit Orchester (5 CDs) 
Box 13: Musik für Soloinstrumente (7 CDs) 
Box 14: Traditionelle Ensembles (7 CDs) 
Box 15: Orchesterstücke (5 CDs) 
Box 16: Musik für Chöre (5 CDs) 
Box 17: Elektroakustische Musik (6 CDs) 
Box 18: Jazz (7 CDs)

The scope of this series is expansive. The selection of artists and works astounds. And little of this is commonplace stuff.

For example, on this disc:







, which is part of the six box set "Portraits", the track listing is as follows:

*Hans Werner Henze* _Concertino fur Klavier und Blasorchester mit Schlamgzeug_
*Luigi Nono* _Composizione per orchestra Nr. 2_
*Bernd Alois Zimmermann* _Dialoge - Konzert fur zwei Klavier und grosses Orchester_
*Wolfgang Rihm*_ Magma_
*Friedrich Schenker* _Fanal Spanien_
*Helmut Zapf *_Concertino I fur Orchester_

If that sounds intriguing, consider the first two boxes contain eleven more discs with equally intriguing works, too numerous to list.

If this sounds like it may be your cup of beverage, surf the net for more info. The link above is a good place to start looking round.

By the way, the notes in these CD sets are in German only. At least mine are. If there was an English text version of these discs released, I'm unaware of it. But at least my struggles in Herr Gast's German class haven't come to naught.

Too much here to discuss. An overwhelming achievement from RCA Red Seal.

*Musik in Deutschland 1950-2000 *


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ah here is an interesting one I found about 60 pages into an Amazon search for classical box sets (am now 72 pages in):


----------



## Jos

^^
"Aristocrat of the violin" Like !!


----------



## Alfacharger

For the film music fans.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfacharger said:


> For the film music fans.


My best friend has that.

I was listening to the _King of the Khyber Rifles, The Day the Earth Stood Still, and Journey to the Center of the Earth._

I saw Joe Stromberg at a concert and I asked him if he was ever going to do the King of the Khyber Rifles (since Herrrmann's his favorite film score composer), and he just laughed, and then said with both of palms of his hands facing up, "Money. . . where's it going to come from [for the undertaking]?"

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

Too bad.

Awesome.

Hail Herrmann.


----------



## Alfacharger

Marschallin Blair said:


> My best friend has that.
> 
> I was listening to the _King of the Khyber Rifles, The Day the Earth Stood Still, and Journey to the Center of the Earth._
> 
> I saw Joe Stromberg at a concert and I asked him if he was ever going to do the King of the Khyber Rifles (since Herrrmann's his favorite film score composer), and he just laughed, and then said with both of palms of his hands facing up, "Money. . . where's it going to come from [for the undertaking]?"
> 
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Hail Herrmann.


At least Bill Stromberg did record the Prelude to the "King of Khyber Rifles" as a bonus track on the Mysterious Island CD.


----------



## Blake

Since this is what I'm currently digging through, I'd have to recommend... _The John Adams Earbox_. Plenty of gold.









The John Adams Earbox is a ten-CD retrospective of almost all of Adams's music written since the late 1970's. In 1985 Adams began a long-term exclusive relationship with Nonesuch Records which has resulted in one of the most thoroughly documented catalogues of any living composer. Many of the recordings are conducted by the composer himself, and all have been created under his supervision. The box set includes an extensively annotated booklet with photos and essays by Renaud Marchart, chief music critic for Le Monde, Nonesuch president Bob Hurwitz and by Adams himself. Until the time that a major monograph on Adams's work appears this document should be the most thorough source of information on his life and work.

Writing about The John Adams Earbox in the San Francisco Chronicle, Joshua Kosman said "The single-artist retrospective, that standby in the world of the visual arts, gets undertaken all too infrequently in music. We hear a composer's most popular works repeatedly, and the new works when they first appear. But to hear a thorough overview of one career-with the opportunity to detect both stylistic shifts and recurrent concerns-is a rare pleasure. The chance to take such a long view is only one of the many delights offered by "The John Adams Earbox", a compendium of music by (Adams) who is by some reckonings the most popular and important classical composer of our day….What's important is the inclusion all in one place of some of the most brilliant, inventive and simply beautiful music of the past three decades…The reconciliation of many musical impulses-all genuine, all deeply beloved but newly reinterpreted-is what gives this music its heady, unforgettable charge."


----------



## GioCar

Also from Nonesuch I'd recommend:










a 5-CD retrospective of Steve Reich's best known works, including: Music for 18 Musicians, Different Trains, Tehillim, Eight Lines, You Are (Variations), Electric Counterpoint, Come Out, The Desert Music, and Drumming.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vesuvius said:


> Since this is what I'm currently digging through, I'd have to recommend... _The John Adams Earbox_. Plenty of gold.
> 
> View attachment 56166
> 
> 
> The John Adams Earbox is a ten-CD retrospective of almost all of Adams's music written since the late 1970's. In 1985 Adams began a long-term exclusive relationship with Nonesuch Records which has resulted in one of the most thoroughly documented catalogues of any living composer. Many of the recordings are conducted by the composer himself, and all have been created under his supervision. The box set includes an extensively annotated booklet with photos and essays by Renaud Marchart, chief music critic for Le Monde, Nonesuch president Bob Hurwitz and by Adams himself. Until the time that a major monograph on Adams's work appears this document should be the most thorough source of information on his life and work.
> 
> Writing about The John Adams Earbox in the San Francisco Chronicle, Joshua Kosman said "The single-artist retrospective, that standby in the world of the visual arts, gets undertaken all too infrequently in music. We hear a composer's most popular works repeatedly, and the new works when they first appear. But to hear a thorough overview of one career-with the opportunity to detect both stylistic shifts and recurrent concerns-is a rare pleasure. The chance to take such a long view is only one of the many delights offered by "The John Adams Earbox", a compendium of music by (Adams) who is by some reckonings the most popular and important classical composer of our day….What's important is the inclusion all in one place of some of the most brilliant, inventive and simply beautiful music of the past three decades…The reconciliation of many musical impulses-all genuine, all deeply beloved but newly reinterpreted-is what gives this music its heady, unforgettable charge."


10 years ago I was humming and hawing over whether to get Earbox or the similarly-priced 10-disc Works 65-95 by Steve Reich. At the time I wanted both as much as each other but could afford only the one. I was torn, so I tossed a coin. Reich won and I never did buy Earbox. To my discredit, I'd even largely forgotten about John Adams until now. Looking at current prices for Earbox I now wish I'd bitten the bullet and bought both.


----------



## Blake

elgars ghost said:


> 10 years ago I was humming and hawing over whether to get Earbox or the similarly-priced 10-disc Works 65-95 by Steve Reich. At the time I wanted both as much as each other but could afford only the one. I was torn, so I tossed a coin. Reich won and I never did buy Earbox. To my discredit, I'd even largely forgotten about John Adams until now. Looking at current prices for Earbox I now wish I'd bitten the bullet and bought both.


Yea, what people are charging for it is nearly abusive. I saw one company on amazon selling it for $700, with the lowest price for a new set being $340. Haha, oh man.

It would be practical to just go used for around $80.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vesuvius said:


> Yea, what people are charging for it is nearly abusive. I saw one company on amazon selling it for $700, with the lowest price for a new set being $340. Haha, oh man.
> 
> It would be practical to just go used for around $80.


Think I'll wait it out hoping for a re-release!


----------



## fjf

This one looks interesting. Tons of good music here.


----------



## JACE

fjf said:


> View attachment 56235
> This one looks interesting. Tons of good music here.


I agree! I've looked at that one many times. Maybe Santa will bring it to my house.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SONNET CLV said:


> You did say "unusual and interesting"?
> 
> One of my favorite box set additions from the past year is the six CD set from NEOS ( NEOS 11060) titled _Darmstadt Aural Documents: Box 1_. "Composers conducting their own works."
> 
> Featuring: Boulez, Brown, Brün, Cârneci, Finnissy, Fortner, Furrer, Kagel, Kalitzke, Krenek, Leibowitz, Maderna, Mihály, Müller-Hornbach, Otte, Platz, Pousseur, Stiebler, Stockhausen, Trojahn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD 1
> total time: 74:14
> 
> Earle Brown (1926-2002)
> [01] Introductory speech by Earle Brown 01:03
> [02] Available Forms I (1961) for chamber ensemble 14:00
> musikFabrik
> Earle Brown, conductor
> First release of 1996 recording
> 
> René Leibowitz (1913-1972)
> [03] Kammersymphonie für zwölf Instrumente op. 16 (1946-1948) 12:39
> Kammerorchester des Landestheaters Darmstadt
> René Leibowitz, conductor
> World premiere · First release of 1948 recording
> 
> Wolfgang Fortner (1907-1987)
> [04] Mitte des Lebens (1951) 12:53
> Cantata on words of the late Hölderlin
> for soprano and five instruments
> Ilona Steingruber, soprano · Kurt Redel, flute · Rudolf Kolisch, violin
> Friedrich Wildgans, bass clarinet · Rudolf Klamand, horn · Rose Stein, harp
> Wolfgang Fortner, conductor
> German premiere · First release of 1953 recording
> 
> Ernst Krenek (1900-1991)
> [05] Cantata for Wartime op. 95 (1944) 15:23
> on poems by Herman Melville
> for women's chorus and orchestra
> Carla Henius, soprano
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra · Women's Chorus of hr
> Ernst Krenek, conductor
> First release of 1956 recording
> 
> Bruno Maderna (1920-1973)
> [06] Concerto per pianoforte e orchestra (1959) 17:39
> David Tudor, piano · Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Bruno Maderna, conductor
> World premiere · First release of 1959 recording
> 
> There is a Box 2: featuring music by John Cage, Christian Wolff, and Bo Nilsson. Cage himself participates on at least two of the recordings, working with pianist David Tudor. Interesting and unusual stuff, this, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEOS offers a variety of unusual and interesting discs and box sets.
> 
> Another favorite box set in my collection is from Berlin Classics: _Nova: Sinfonik in der DDR _ -- five CDs featuring conductors Herbert Blomstedt, Wolf-Dieter Hauschild, Herbert Kegel, Kurt Masur, Vaclav Neumann, Max Pommer, Kurt Sanderling, Paul Dessau, and Siegfried Matthus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Works list*
> 
> Hanns Eisler Pieces (5), for orchestra 14:52
> Hanns Eisler Chamber Symphony, Op. 69 17:12
> Paul Dessau In Memoriam Bertolt Brecht, for orchestra 13:46
> Paul Dessau Meer der Stürme (Orchestermusik No 2) 14:39
> Rudolf Wagner-Régeny Orchestral Movements (3) 13:52
> Rudolf Wagner-Régeny Introduction and Ode, for symphonic orchestra 20:43
> Max Butting Symphony No. 9, Op. 94 27:46
> Johann Cilensek Symphony for strings No. 4 23:51
> Fritz Geißler Symphony No. 2 29:17
> Siegfried Matthus Symphony No. 2 28:25
> Friedrich Goldmann Symphony No. 1 21:39
> Georg Katzer Concerto for orchestra No. 1 18:28
> Manfred Schubert Symphony No. 1 33:56
> Manfred Weiss Symphony No. 3 23:19
> 
> Granted, this isn't music for everyone. But it certainly qualifies as unusual and interesting, and is a box set. So ... the perfect contribution to this particular thread, I hope.


A lot of great similar things on NEOS, I particularly like the Donaueschinger Musiktage recordings, also released in box sets (and as individual CDs)


----------



## SONNET CLV

starthrower said:


> Nimbus has a couple of nice boxes of Vaughan Williams, and Bartok. And Brilliant has boxes by some composers you wouldn't expect to see including Borodin and Mussorgsky. And there's the Henze box on DG.
> 
> Here's a fine set that sells for under 20 dollars.


Are you sure that's not a new Taylor Swift album titled "Arnold Schoenberg"?


----------



## Mahlerian

SONNET CLV said:


> Are you sure that's not a new Taylor Swift album titled "Arnold Schoenberg"?


Hey, she could actually sell it too, if she wanted to.


----------



## science

SONNET CLV said:


> For those of you who found my former post of the NEOS and Berlin Classic boxes intriguing, I offer this next suggestion -- again, rather unusual but highly interesting: _Musik in Deutschland 1950-2000 _‎- 74321 73665 2 (6 CD box), and 74321 73657 2 (6 CD box) from RCA Red Seal.
> 
> Here's the blurb on the series from Discogs website: http://www.discogs.com/label/240773-Musik-in-Deutschland-1950-2000
> 
> 
> Musik in Germany 1950-2000 outlines the history of contemporary music in Germany during the second half of the twentieth century on a total of 122 CDs. Based on a broadly conceived concept of music, it covers six main areas: concert music, electronic music, music theater, applied music, jazz, and popular music. Within these areas it is subdivided into chronological overviews of particular genres ("series") interspersed with special topics ("portraits").
> 
> The new publication covers music in the two German states up to the year 1990 and in reunified Germany to the end of the century. Besides German composers, it also includes composers of other nationalities who created the bulk of their work in Germany or had a special impact on contemporary German music.
> 
> To do justice to the scope and range of the existing body of music, it was essential to make a rigorous selection and to present longer compositions in excerpt. The purpose of our publication is to shed light on historical connections and to stimulate aesthetic encounters with music in many different ways.
> 
> The series is published with financial support from Germany's federal commissioners for culture and the media. The scholarly work on our edition is supported by a grant from the Ernst von Siemens Foundation of Music.
> 
> The two 6 CD volumes I listed above are the first two of the series. These deal with orchestral music. Here is the complete listing.
> 
> Releases:
> Box 1: Sinfonische Musik, Porträts (6 CDs)
> Box 2: Sinfonische Musik, Serie (6 CDs)
> Box 3: Angewandte Musik (10 CDs)
> Box 4: Vokale Kammermusik (10 CDs)
> Box 5: Oper, Operette, Musical, Serie (9 CDs)
> Box 6: Oper, Porträts (7 CDs)
> Box 7: Experimentelles Musiktheater (7 CDs)
> Box 8: Konzerte (6 CDs)
> Box 9: Tanztheater (5 CDs)
> Box 10: Chorgesang mit Orchester (6 CDs)
> Box 11: Moderne Ensembles (8 CDs)
> Box 12: Sologesang mit Orchester (5 CDs)
> Box 13: Musik für Soloinstrumente (7 CDs)
> Box 14: Traditionelle Ensembles (7 CDs)
> Box 15: Orchesterstücke (5 CDs)
> Box 16: Musik für Chöre (5 CDs)
> Box 17: Elektroakustische Musik (6 CDs)
> Box 18: Jazz (7 CDs)
> 
> The scope of this series is expansive. The selection of artists and works astounds. And little of this is commonplace stuff.
> 
> For example, on this disc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which is part of the six box set "Portraits", the track listing is as follows:
> 
> *Hans Werner Henze* _Concertino fur Klavier und Blasorchester mit Schlamgzeug_
> *Luigi Nono* _Composizione per orchestra Nr. 2_
> *Bernd Alois Zimmermann* _Dialoge - Konzert fur zwei Klavier und grosses Orchester_
> *Wolfgang Rihm*_ Magma_
> *Friedrich Schenker* _Fanal Spanien_
> *Helmut Zapf *_Concertino I fur Orchester_
> 
> If that sounds intriguing, consider the first two boxes contain eleven more discs with equally intriguing works, too numerous to list.
> 
> If this sounds like it may be your cup of beverage, surf the net for more info. The link above is a good place to start looking round.
> 
> By the way, the notes in these CD sets are in German only. At least mine are. If there was an English text version of these discs released, I'm unaware of it. But at least my struggles in Herr Gast's German class haven't come to naught.
> 
> Too much here to discuss. An overwhelming achievement from RCA Red Seal.
> 
> *Musik in Deutschland 1950-2000 *


Wow, that is awesome! I wish I'd known about these earlier!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Lifted from Current Listening thread (104 CDs):


Pugg said:


> ​*Jascha Heiftez*


Also this (70 CDs):


----------



## rrudolph

Although not nearly as massive as some of the collections mentioned here, these two are favorites of mine:

Ricercar Consort: Guide to Baroque Instruments (3 discs)







Includes performances on oddities like the tromba marina, viol lyra-way, oboe da caccia and many others as well on all the standard instruments in various combinations. Mostly pretty out-of-the way repertoire, too (except that they did stick a Pachelbel Canon on there...). It's the only recording I have of an ensemble of 4 tromba marina with timpani (a truly bizarre sound)! Also has a thick booklet discussing the instruments.

LaSalle Quartet: Second Viennese School String Quartets (4 discs)







I don't think this needs much explanation. It's just an inexhaustible well that I return to often, that's all.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Another one I stumbled across while browsing Amazon:


----------



## starthrower

I didn't buy the NEOS Darmstadt box, but I got Vol 1 of the Bruno Maderna orchestral works on that label. Great music, and the CD package is very classy. It's a hybrid SACD too!


----------



## Albert7

Here is a wonderful 25 disc set of early Met performances for Wagner. Yeah, the golden era for Wagner singing (although today we have some marvelous performances)... All of this on Sony Classical.


----------



## techniquest

Some of my more unusual and interesting box sets include these three:

The Temirkanov Edition on Brilliant Classics - just look at that list of works over the 10 discs. The recordings are live and not always of very good quality (the same can be said of some of the performances), but interesting it certainly is.















I have a few Mahler symphonies sets, but none are as odd as this one. Largely unknown recordings from Slovenia and Croatia, mostly live, often ropey, always fascinating.









Finally this box set of Isang Yun symphonies on CPO - interesting music played by Polish and Korean orchestras.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is an interesting set:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a 100 CD set for opera fans:









And yet another opera set of 10 CDs:


----------



## Woodduck

Florestan said:


> Here is a 100 CD set for opera fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet another opera set of 10 CDs:


That operetta set is a treasure. Over 50 complete Viennese and German operettas in recordings made mainly in the 1950s when there were still conductors and singers who had the authentic style in their blood. I got mine for $79.99 - that's 80 cents per disc!


----------



## starthrower

Earle Brown Contemporary Sound Series










I believe there are six volumes of 3 CD sets.


----------



## elgar's ghost

If Decca, or rather Universal, were to re-release their relatively short-lived Entartete Musik series as a box set that could be rather attractive (as long as there were texts/translations plus comprehensive sleevenotes - budget packaging and a skimpy booklet would not do this worthwhile project justice).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here are a couple of very reasonable priced Fricsay sets:

This is a 10 CD set for $12:









And here is a 4 CD set for $4.50:


----------



## Morimur

I stick with smaller box-sets. The behemoths tend to be a mixed bag.


----------



## Albert7

One of the most interesting box sets is that based off a record label rather than a performer or composer:









Enjoy folks!


----------



## starthrower

starthrower said:


> I didn't buy the NEOS Darmstadt box, but I got Vol 1 of the Bruno Maderna orchestral works on that label. Great music, and the CD package is very classy. It's a hybrid SACD too!


I've since purchased the box set. Very cool collection! The Ernst Krenek choral work, Cantata For Wartime, is hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Florestan said:


> Another one I stumbled across while browsing Amazon:


I got this, this time last year. And it's packed with quality from beginning to end. It's also ridiculously cheap. I can't recommend it highly enough.
Anyone with the slightest interest in early music / HIP should have it in their collection.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I posted this somewhere else before but can't remember what thread. 
This is an absolute bargain.
At time of posting it's only £23 for a 30 disc set of a range of composers and styles from the 18th Century.
Despite having received oodles of music over christmas I'm buying it for myself as it's limited edition and bound to go up in price before too long.

edit: the only drawback I can see, is yet another version of 4 Seasons. Seems to be obligatory in every set. That and the Messiah, which is mercifully missing in this one. I mean I love it, but how many versions does one need in their collection


----------



## millionrainbows

This used to be dirt cheap. I got a used one for $30.


----------



## millionrainbows

This is a cut-out. I've seen it as cheap as $10.


----------



## SixFootScowl

located here


----------



## Albert7

This Mahler box set is crowdsourced and I don't know of any box set where the public got to vote on the symphonies of choice 









Too bad DG didn't do that for Mozart or Beethoven.


----------



## Alydon

senza sordino said:


> I don't own this, but I just found it on a search of Amazon. It's now in my wish list.
> 
> Brahms Complete String Quartets, Quintets, Sextets
> View attachment 55676
> 
> View attachment 55677
> 
> $38 Canadian dollars


Bought this one recently and is a revelation with wonderful playing and giving you a much greater appreciation of this sometimes underrated composer.


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A lot of great similar things on NEOS, I particularly like the Donaueschinger Musiktage recordings, also released in box sets (and as individual CDs)


There's also a series on the Col Legno label.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Marilyn

This was a gift from my beloved. From all the box sets I possess, this one is my favorite. It's full of exquisite works, performed by some of the greatest soloists.


----------



## bigshot

That Russian Legends box is astounding! So many performances I've never even heard of!


----------



## omega

This looks very interesting.


----------



## hpowders

New York Philharmonic Archiv Broadcasts: 1923-1987.

Terrific performances including Rubinstein/Walter in Chopin's Piano Concerto No. 1 and Heifetz/Toscanini in the Brahms Violin Concerto.


----------



## Albert7

complete Grimaud on Warner which is awesome!


----------



## Celloman

I bought this set of the Shostakovich string quartets last year. It's very cheap on Amazon, about ten bucks.


----------



## brotagonist

Celloman said:


> I bought this set of the Shostakovich string quartets last year. It's very cheap on Amazon, about ten bucks.
> 
> View attachment 65499


Ten bucks!?  In Canada, it's going for $38 plus postage, which is around what I paid 2 years ago. It is 6 discs, so the price is slightly steep (usually, price goes down as number of discs goes up), but it is still within reason.

Unusual or interesting boxed sets?

I think this one is interesting:









Schoenberg Complete Songs

It includes posthumous songs, even fragments, and the highlights, I think, are the Book of the Hanging Gardens and an early version of Gurrelieder for voice and piano. I have only heard the first disc so far: it is very much of the Romantik-Ära Lieder style, with the exception of the Hanging Gardens, which are highly chromatic and otherworldly.


----------



## Itullian

Great set and cheap.


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> Unusual or interesting boxed sets?
> 
> I think this one is interesting:
> 
> View attachment 65517
> 
> 
> Schoenberg Complete Songs
> 
> It includes posthumous songs, even fragments, and the highlights, I think, are the Book of the Hanging Gardens and an early version of Gurrelieder for voice and piano. I have only heard the first disc so far: it is very much of the Romantik-Ära Lieder style, with the exception of the Hanging Gardens, which are highly chromatic and otherworldly.


Hi, B - are there by any chance texts/translations with the Schoenberg set?


----------



## quack

elgars ghost said:


> Hi, B - are there by any chance texts/translations with the Schoenberg set?


This says the texts are only in German http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/c/cap07120a.php

This is an interesting set of modern works from a rather under-the-radar conductor, at least to me.









Here's an interesting box of one act operas, almost forgotten works by the likes of Schubert and Mendelssohn.


----------



## hpowders

The Mahler Broadcasts

Complete performances of Mahler Symphonies 1-9 plus adagio, Symphony No. 10 plus Das Lied von der Erde all from live performances from the NY Philharmonic archives, featuring Barbarolli, Mehta, Boulez, Solti, Tennstedt and Kubelik.


----------



## brotagonist

elgars ghost said:


> Hi, B - are there by any chance texts/translations with the Schoenberg set?


Yes, the full texts are included in a booklet of handsome heft, but no translations.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Listing link.


----------



## Selby

Celloman said:


> I bought this set of the Shostakovich string quartets last year. It's very cheap on Amazon, about ten bucks.
> 
> View attachment 65499


That's my preferred collection of Shosty's SQs. Good buy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

4 discs. Clips here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

This isn't absolutely everything that Reger composed for orchestra, but it doesn't leave out much.


----------



## Albert7

How are we defining a box set? More than 1 disc? More than 2 discs?

I am curious because I want to post something with 2 discs.


----------



## SixFootScowl

albertfallickwang said:


> How are we defining a box set? More than 1 disc? More than 2 discs?
> 
> I am curious because I want to post something with 2 discs.


Interesting and unusual. If it is simply an opera of two discs, or perhaps a Missa Solemnis of two discs, that does not seem interesting, but there could be exceptions. I saw a 2-disc set of the Missa Solemnis and Choral Fantasy--quite the odd coupling of two very different works--serious and gay (old sense of the word). Might qualify to post here. Go ahead, give it a try.


----------



## Albert7

Phillip Glass piano pieces played by Lisitsa... this is the largest compendium for the composer's piano works that I know of.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Unusual? Perhaps this qualifies:









Anthology of Chinese Experimental Music 1992-2008, on SUB ROSA SR265 4CD. -- 48 tracks of splendid noise

A website description provides this information: "For the very first time, an exceptional and very complete panorama (more than 5 hours / 4cds) since origins (circa 1990) of all experimental and electronic music in China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore and Malaysia.

This anthology features 48 artists from within the Chinese area of influence. It is designed as a journey through what is currently happening underground, under extremely diverse forms. It also looks at the recent past and the key role of pioneers like Wang Fan, Dajuin Yao, and also Hong Kong-based Li Chin Sung aka Dickson Dee who, for almost two decades, has been spreading the word about Experimental music in Mainland China. This album was curated by Dickson Dee on Guy Marc Hinant's invitation. It includes an enlightening presentation on the short yet intense advent and history of the Chinese noise explosion,co-written by Zbigniew Karkowski and Yan Jun.

The Sound of the underground: an overview of experimental and non-academic music in China."

I revisited this box set this evening, listening through disc 1 on headphones. Ah ... now to clean the mental (or aural) palate. Perhaps some Mozart?

By the way, some of you may know SUB ROSA by way of the seven volume Anthology of Noise & Electronic Music, another feature of my avant-garde music collection. I don't know if the seven discs were ever issued as a single box set. I have the seven volumes (containing 2 or 3 discs each volume) as separate entities, but the entire set makes for a wonderful collection of ... well ... noise and electronic music from the 20th century.

Here is the track list of Volume One of the series:

01 Luigi Russolo & Antonio Russolo Corale 1:57 / 1921
02 Walter Ruttmann Wochende 11:17 / 1930
03 Pierre Schaeffer Cinq études de bruits: 
étude violette 3:18 / 1948
04 Henri Pousseur Scambi 6:27 / 1957
05 Gordon Mumma The Dresden Interleaf 13 February 1945 12:43 / 1965
06 Angus MacLise, Tony Conrad & John Cale 
Trance #2 5:07 / 1965
07 Philip Jeck, Otomo Yoshihide & Martin Tétreault Untitled #1 6:06 / 2000
08 Survival Research Laboratories October 24, 1992 Graz, Austria 6:11 / 1992
09 Einstürzende Neubauten Ragout: Küchen Rezept Von Einstürzende Neubauten 4:08 / 1998
10 Konrad Boehmer Aspekt 15:13 / 1966
11 Nam June Paik Hommage à John Cage 4:13 / 1958
12 John Cage Rozart mix 7:18 / 1965
13 Sonic Youth Audience 6:00 / 1983
14 Edgard Varèse Poème électronique 8:00 / 1958
15 Iannis Xenakis Concret PH 4:40 / 1958
16 DJ Spooky That Subliminal Kid FTP > Bundle / Conduit 23 8:07 / 2001
17 Pauline Oliveros A little noise in 
the system (Moog System) 30:16 / 1966
18 Ryoji Ikeda One minute 1:00 / 1997









An Anthology of Noise & Electronic Music #1 - SUB ROSA SR190


----------



## Albert7

SONNET CLV said:


> Unusual? Perhaps this qualifies:
> 
> View attachment 65600
> 
> 
> Anthology of Chinese Experimental Music 1992-2008, on SUB ROSA SR265 4CD. -- 48 tracks of splendid noise
> 
> A website description provides this information: "For the very first time, an exceptional and very complete panorama (more than 5 hours / 4cds) since origins (circa 1990) of all experimental and electronic music in China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore and Malaysia.
> 
> This anthology features 48 artists from within the Chinese area of influence. It is designed as a journey through what is currently happening underground, under extremely diverse forms. It also looks at the recent past and the key role of pioneers like Wang Fan, Dajuin Yao, and also Hong Kong-based Li Chin Sung aka Dickson Dee who, for almost two decades, has been spreading the word about Experimental music in Mainland China. This album was curated by Dickson Dee on Guy Marc Hinant's invitation. It includes an enlightening presentation on the short yet intense advent and history of the Chinese noise explosion,co-written by Zbigniew Karkowski and Yan Jun.
> 
> The Sound of the underground: an overview of experimental and non-academic music in China."
> 
> I revisited this box set this evening, listening through disc 1 on headphones. Ah ... now to clean the mental (or aural) palate. Perhaps some Mozart?
> 
> By the way, some of you may know SUB ROSE by way of the seven volume Anthology of Noise & Electronic Music, another feature of my avant-garde music collection. I don't know if the seven discs were ever issued as a single box set. I have the seven volumes (containing 2 or 3 discs each volume) as separate entities, but the entire set makes for a wonderful collection of ... well ... noise and electronic music from the 20th century.


Awesome find! I will try to find this box set too.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This looks like a good way to get exposed to a wide variety of composers of the symphonic era at least:








link


----------



## SixFootScowl

albertfallickwang said:


> Phillip Glass piano pieces played by Lisitsa... this is the largest compendium for the composer's piano works that I know of.
> 
> View attachment 65597


What a coincidence. You posted this yesterday and tonight I got an email from ArchivMusic advertising this same set.


----------



## quack

albertfallickwang said:


> Phillip Glass piano pieces played by Lisitsa... this is the largest compendium for the composer's piano works that I know of.


There are these two sets:









Which together have 20 CDs. 2 and a bit of them are Glass. They also have Cage, Adams, Riley, Pärt, Nyman, Tiersen, Satie, van Veen, Fitkin, ten Holt, Duckworth, Eisenga, Feldman, Reich.

This one is similar. 3 CDs by the Labèque sisters, Satie, Cage, Glass plus some less well known names:









And if you want more Cagian piano this is the full works:


----------



## Selby

Albert7 said:


> Phillip Glass piano pieces played by Lisitsa... this is the largest compendium for the composer's piano works that I know of.
> 
> View attachment 65597


I am interested in this. Have you heard any of it?


----------



## Albert7

Selby said:


> I am interested in this. Have you heard any of it?


Sadly enough not yet... But I have it on preorder for iTunes ...

I can't listen to anything else apart from Morton Feldman this month due to listening restrictions... but I will definitely have this next month when it comes out .


----------



## Albert7

For anyone who is hardcore into recording techniques, this is a classical music box set based on the 1960's quadrophonic recording techniques from back in the day:









http://www.amazon.com/Phase-Four-Stereo-Concert-Limited/dp/B00LP298NC/ref=sr_1_11?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1425713553&sr=1-11&keywords=classical+box+set

For any audiophiles this is very odd to have a box set based on a recording technology.


----------



## Selby

Albert7 said:


> Sadly enough not yet... But I have it on preorder for iTunes ...
> 
> I can't listen to anything else apart from Morton Feldman this month due to listening restrictions... but I will definitely have this next month when it comes out .


Listening restrictions? Did you loose a bet? Couldn't you have gone with a more traditional and less painful consequence? You know, like shaving your eye brows or streaking through a high school football game.


----------



## Albert7

Selby said:


> Listening restrictions? Did you loose a bet? Couldn't you have gone with a more traditional and less painful consequence? You know, like shaving your eye brows or streaking through a high school football game.


HAHAHA. No it's not painful for me to enjoy Feldman for a whole month. Actually it was my doing entirely to be honest. Time to focus on box sets here again to be on topic.

Here is another box set that's focused on RCA Living Stereo aspect... Landmark works which revolutionized the classical music industry.


----------



## DaveS

hpowders said:


> View attachment 65535
> 
> 
> The Mahler Broadcasts
> 
> Complete performances of Mahler Symphonies 1-9 plus adagio, Symphony No. 10 plus Das Lied von der Erde all from live performances from the NY Philharmonic archives, featuring Barbarolli, Mehta, Boulez, Solti, Tennstedt and Kubelik.


Only $683 USD on Amazon. Yikes!


----------



## ptr

DaveS said:


> Only $683 USD on Amazon. Yikes!


Not the right place to buy it! NYPhil's own web shop only charge €225 + S&H! (and why would You buy it anywhere else?)

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

DaveS said:


> Only $683 USD on Amazon. Yikes!


I suspect that this box set is probably a limited edition which explains that pricing online. Also it's a small pressing which means limited sets.


----------



## tortkis

Wandelweiser und so weiter (Another Timbre, at56x6)
_"A 6-CD box set of music in, around or near that of the composers in the Wandelweiser collective."_









CONFLUENCES
1 Sam Sfirri natural at last (2010) realisation #1
2 Antoine Beuger Lieux de Passage (2008)
3 Manfred Werder 2011(4)
4 Sam Sfirri natural at last (2010) realisation #2
5 James Saunders various distinct spatial or temporal locations (2011)
6 Radu Malfatti Heikou (2010)

CROSSCURRENTS
1 Sam Sfirri the undulating land (2010)
2 John Cage Three2 (1991)
3 Pierre Borel / Johnny Chang / Derek Shirley Etchings (2012)
4 Phil Durrant Sowari for Ensemble (1997)
5 Michael Pisaro fields have ears (3b) (2010)

DRIFTS
1 Antoine Beuger 't' aus 'etwas (lied)' (1995)
2 Stefan Thut Vier, 1-12 (2010)
3 Jason Brogan Ensemble (2010)
4 James Saunders with the same material or still, to vary the material (2011)
5 Manfred Werder 2 ausfűhrende (seiten 357-360) (1999-)

EDDIES
1 Stefan Thut Many, 1-4 (2009)
2 Improvisation #08.01.12
3 Sam Sfirri for the choice of directions (2010) realisation #1
4 Taylan Susam for maaike schoorel (2009)
5 Dominic Lash for five (2010)
6 Jűrg Frey Time Intent Memory (2012)
7 Sam Sfirri for the choice of directions (2010) realisation #2

UNDERTOWS
1 Jűrg Frey Circular Music No.2 (2012)
2 Manfred Werder 2008(6)
3 Jűrg Frey Un champ de tendresse parsemé d'adieux (4) (2011)
4 Taylan Susam for sesshū tōyō (2008)
5 Michael Pisaro Descending Series (1) (2009)

UPWELLINGS
1 John Cage Prelude for Meditation (1944)
2 Sam Sfirri little by little (2010) realisation #1
3 Angharad Davies Cofnod Pen Bore / Morning Records (2011)
4 Sam Sfirri natural at last (2010) realisation #3
5 Sam Sfirri little by little (2010) realisation #2
6 John White Drinking and Hooting Machine (1971)
7 Sam Sfirri little by little (2010) realisation #3
8 Anett Németh eine unbedeutende aussage (2012)
9 Eva-Maria Houben von da nach da (2005)

A marvellous 6-CD set of music about silence, influenced / inspired by Cage.


----------



## Azol

Very nice collection for those of you looking for modern serial piano music.


----------



## Albert7

What is fascinating is that classical music is doing exceptionally well. We have more box sets than ever before than during the early 1990's.


----------



## tortkis

Azol said:


> Very nice collection for those of you looking for modern serial piano music.
> 
> View attachment 65776


Ten Holt composed serial piano music? I don't have that set but I love the 12-disc set of Canto Ostinato XL, containing 9 versions of the work: solo piano, two pianos, four pianos, three pianos & organ, organ, two pianos & two marimbas, multitrack marimbas, two prepared pianos, synthesizers.


----------



## Albert7

tortkis said:


> Ten Holt composed serial piano music? I don't have that set but I love the 12-disc set of Canto Ostinato XL, containing 9 versions of the work: solo piano, two pianos, four pianos, three pianos & organ, organ, two pianos & two marimbas, multitrack marimbas, two prepared pianos, synthesizers.


That description just floored me. I want to check it out now.


----------



## quack

Albert7 said:


> What is fascinating is that classical music is doing exceptionally well. We have more box sets than ever before than during the early 1990's.


Selling so much off, in bulk, at such low prices doesn't suggest to me that classical music is doing well. Quite the opposite, it seems like a crisis or panic. The consumers are doing well by it but what will the long term effects be. $10 for a new recording of a piece when for $60 you can get an older recording, plus 40 other works.


----------



## Albert7

quack said:


> Selling so much off, in bulk, at such low prices doesn't suggest to me that classical music is doing well. Quite the opposite, it seems like a crisis or panic. The consumers are doing well by it but what will the long term effects be. $10 for a new recording of a piece when for $60 you can get an older recording, plus 40 other works.


No for me it represents that classical music is doing well. It's not due to price... they still have to do the scholarship and liner notes to spice up the box sets.

And the spate of them is making me happy. Lots of music in one place easier to find.

And single albums are still prevalent and doing well.


----------



## Azol

tortkis said:


> Ten Holt composed serial piano music? I don't have that set but I love the 12-disc set of Canto Ostinato XL, containing 9 versions of the work: solo piano, two pianos, four pianos, three pianos & organ, organ, two pianos & two marimbas, multitrack marimbas, two prepared pianos, synthesizers.


Okay, not serial, minimal or how the @#$% this compositional method is called  If you heard Canto Ostinato you know what I mean 

And I guess I have to look up the other box you have mentioned.


----------



## Albert7

A lovely mono-only Decca box set for those not scared of that sound.









http://www.amazon.com/Decca-Sound-Mono-Years-1944-1956/dp/B00QHL0V3C/ref=sr_1_35?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1425831470&sr=1-35&keywords=classical+box+set


----------



## Eramirez156

Hello all, I'm coming late to this thread but I have to say my most unusual box has to be, my four LP box set "Shostakovich Speaks".


----------



## Jokke

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4794351









40 disks of legendary solo piano music recordings!


----------



## Ken Cohen

I just bought the Bach cantata set - 200 cantatas on 56 CD's with meticulous attention to the packaging - recorded live during the year 2000 Bach Cantata Pilgrimmage in cathedrals across Europe by J.E. Gardner, the English Baroque Soloists and the Monteverdi Choir. I've liked what I've heard so far, but getting through all of this music will take a lot of listening. The best price I found is available by buying directly from Gardner's web site - £200 with free shipping.


----------



## bigshot

Here is one of the most unusual and interesting box sets of all!

For Stokowski fans (like me)... The 41 disk Decca Phase 4 Stereo box set is down close to $67 shipped to the US from Amazon.co.uk. A quarter of this set is Stokowski. It's not for purists... these were audiophile recordings designed to showcase the colorful stereo effects possible with multi-channel miking and mixing. They don't sound like a real orchestra in a real hall, but they sound very impressive nonetheless. My parents had several of these albums... New World Symphony, Wagner overtures, Tchaikovsky, Schhehrezade... and I remember as a kid how overpowering the sound was. There was a Flying Dutchman overture that I distinctly remember as sounding like a widescreen Technicolor movie.

Can't wait to get it... not for those who have ideas of what is "proper" but a lot of fun for those who can find fun in different approaches.


----------



## SixFootScowl

bigshot said:


> Here is one of the most unusual and interesting box sets of all!
> 
> For Stokowski fans (like me)... The 41 disk Decca Phase 4 Stereo box set is down close to $67 shipped to the US from Amazon.co.uk. A quarter of this set is Stokowski. It's not for purists... these were audiophile recordings designed to showcase the colorful stereo effects possible with multi-channel miking and mixing. They don't sound like a real orchestra in a real hall, but they sound very impressive nonetheless. My parents had several of these albums... New World Symphony, Wagner overtures, Tchaikovsky, Schhehrezade... and I remember as a kid how overpowering the sound was. There was a Flying Dutchman overture that I distinctly remember as sounding like a widescreen Technicolor movie.
> 
> Can't wait to get it... not for those who have ideas of what is "proper" but a lot of fun for those who can find fun in different approaches.


Hopefully it has Stokowski's orchestration of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite unusual and interesting boxed set is the:

"New York Philharmonic; The Historic Broadcasts 1923-1987".

Contains things like:

Death and Transfiguration excerpts by R. Strauss under Mengelberg.

Beethoven's Third Piano Concerto with Schnabel/Szell.

Chopin's Piano Concerto No. 1 with Rubinstein/Walter.

Wagner Immolation Scene from Götterdämmerung with Flagstad/Walter.

Debussy's La Mer conducted by Cantelli.

Bartok's Bluebeard's Castle with Troyanos and Nimsgern, conducted by Kubelik.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Listing

Or:








Listing


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

7 disc set (listing with clips here)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here are a couple of nice box sets that go together.


----------



## KenOC

All of Haydn's string quartets for three bucks (up from 99 cents when issued). Unusual because it has everything, including oddities and quartets no long attributed to Haydn. And because they're well played and recorded. And because they're so blinkin' _cheap_. Really, hardly a dud in here.










Well, it's a virtual box.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Back cover listing musical works included.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oddly they did not include Donizetti's Maria Stuarda, 
but did include three other Donizetti queen operas.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Oddly they did not include Donizetti's Maria Stuarda,
> but did include three other Donizetti queen operas.


How is the sound Florestan, (not the technical site)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> How is the sound Florestan, (not the technical site)


I was not able to find any clips. There are several other singers featured in similar sets in this listing.


----------



## jegreenwood

I've got such a backlog of mega-box listening that I have sworn off them for over a year now. But I couldn't resist this one. I don't have any of his recordings. Under $40 at ImportCDs.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Oddly they did not include Donizetti's Maria Stuarda,
> but did include three other Donizetti queen operas.


I should not have messed around surfing used CD sets. Now I am extremely tempted to buy this and it is not cheap. But I just got Gencer's Maria Stuarda and like it very much and the idea of having all four queens with her is overwhelmingly wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I was not able to find any clips. There are several other singers featured in similar sets in this listing.


I also saw a box with Freni, The Daughter of the regimen , I did have that one once and the sound was hardly bearable


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I also saw a box with Freni, The Daughter of the regimen , I did have that one once and the sound was hardly bearable


I suspect the sound could be quite variable in these sets. My Gencer Maria Stuarda sounds best on earbuds, not so great in the car and that is just a basic 2001 CD car stereo, nothing special. Still, Gencer is worth it. I'll shop around some more, maybe pick up separate sets of some of the other queen operas with her.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GBJVK0S


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GBJVK0S


Thanks you so much Florestan, found one in Germany for less then €40.00 + €5.00 shipping.
So, yes you guessed it right, ordered it :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Thanks you so much Florestan, found one in Germany for less then €40.00 + €5.00 shipping.
> So, yes you guessed it right, ordered it :tiphat:


Glad I could inspire you. As you might have guessed, I stumbled across it searching for Beverly Sills, specifically for her singing from La Sonnambula. It is there on the Bellini and Donizetti Heroines CD: La Sonnambula "Care compagne... come per me sereno" which seems to only be available on vinyl or MP3 outside of the box set.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Glad I could inspire you. As you might have guessed, I stumbled across it searching for Beverly Sills, specifically for her singing from La Sonnambula. It is there on the Bellini and Donizetti Heroines CD: La Sonnambula "Care compagne... come per me sereno" which seems to only be available on vinyl or MP3 outside of the box set.


Try this one :tiphat:
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/BEVERLY-SILL...101425?hash=item2364268531:g:~xwAAOSwwbdWM5Qe


----------



## SixFootScowl

clips here









Or this,


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> clips here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this,


 I see Hands down the first :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I see Hands down the first :tiphat:


Yes, hard to beat Sutherland. I am tempted! I have half a dozen or more Sonnambula, but no Sutherland. I have none of these operas with Sutherland, in fact.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Florestan said:



Yes, hard to beat Sutherland.

Click to expand...

*









Hard- certainly.

But not impossible.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marschallin Blair said:


> Hard- certainly.
> 
> But not impossible.


Exactly! I do have three Callas Sonnambulas.


----------



## SixFootScowl

There is also this set very cheap used online. One web site says,
"It features conductors specialising in belcanto: Richard Bonynge, Andrea Licata and Bruno Campella, alongside nternationally known vocal personalities, among them William Matteuzzi, Paolo Washington and Mariella Devia."


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> There is also this set very cheap used online. One web site says,
> "It features conductors specialising in belcanto: Richard Bonynge, Andrea Licata and Bruno Campella, alongside nternationally known vocal personalities, among them William Matteuzzi, Paolo Washington and Mariella Devia."


I found this : https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/bellini-5-complete-operas/hnum/8589166.
It's in German but you can see what's on the discs :tiphat:

Look at that price also!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

This one does list Callas among others.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I found this : https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/bellini-5-complete-operas/hnum/8589166.
> It's in German but you can see what's on the discs :tiphat:
> 
> Look at that price also!!


Hmmm, not the greatest sound quality, mostly singers of little renown. Devia is probably the Puritani and I have that, not the greatest recording and not the full opera (my Sills 3CD Puritani is out for delivery today--guess what I will be listening to tonight!). Also only three have happier endings, two are tragic in a way I don't really care for, but hey, for the money, why not?


----------



## SixFootScowl

majority is symphonic works, 50 CD, and all the Beethoven cycle:








https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0IL3FA

The ebay listing had the contents laid out in more detail (presumably accurate):

Beethoven: Symphonies No. 1 And 2
Beethoven: Symphonies No. 3 And 4
Beethoven: Symphonies No. 5 And 6
Beethoven: Symphonies No. 7 And 8
Beethoven: Symphonies No. 9
Beethoven: Overtures I
Beethoven: Overtures II
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 1 And 2
Beethoven: PIano Concetos No. 3 And 4
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 - Choral Fantasy Meeresstille Und Gluckliche Fahrt
Beethoven: Triple Concerto - Septet
Beethoven: Violin Concerto - Violin Romances
Brahms: Symphony No. 1
Brahms: Symphony No. 2
Brahms: Symphony No. 3 And 4
Haydn/Hummel/David/Wagenseil - Trumpet And Trombone Concertos
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan"
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 "The Tragic Symphony"
Mahler: Symphony No. 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10
Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde
Mozart: Violin Concertos No. 1, 2 And 3
Mozart: Violin Concertos No. 4 And 5
Schubert: Symphony No. 1 And 2
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 And 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 5 And 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 7 - Rondo - Concert Piece
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 "Great"
Schumann: Symphony No. 1 "Spring" And 2
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish" And 4
Strauss: Macbeth - Aus Italien
Strauss: Ein Heldenleben - Tod Und Verklarung
Strauss: Don Juan - Also Sprach Zarathustra Fill Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - Festliches Praludium
Strauss: Ein Heldenleben - Tod Und Verklarung
Strauss: Metamorphosen - Vier Letzte Lieder
Strauss: Sinfonia Domestica - Parergon
Wagner In Switzerland - Arias And Orchestral Pieces From Der Fliegende Hollander. Das Rheingold, Die Walkure, Gotterdammerung


----------



## SixFootScowl

This interesting also (around 18 disks):








www.amazon.com/dp/B019IR9EVQ


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> This interesting also (around 18 disks):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com/dp/B019IR9EVQ


This is out a while now, love it, wonderful voice .:tiphat:


----------



## dieter

bigshot said:


> Here is one of the most unusual and interesting box sets of all!
> 
> For Stokowski fans (like me)... The 41 disk Decca Phase 4 Stereo box set is down close to $67 shipped to the US from Amazon.co.uk. A quarter of this set is Stokowski. It's not for purists... these were audiophile recordings designed to showcase the colorful stereo effects possible with multi-channel miking and mixing. They don't sound like a real orchestra in a real hall, but they sound very impressive nonetheless. My parents had several of these albums... New World Symphony, Wagner overtures, Tchaikovsky, Schhehrezade... and I remember as a kid how overpowering the sound was. There was a Flying Dutchman overture that I distinctly remember as sounding like a widescreen Technicolor movie.
> 
> Can't wait to get it... not for those who have ideas of what is "proper" but a lot of fun for those who can find fun in different approaches.


I wish Gardiner's choir didn't sound so 'English'.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I admit this both scared the hell out of me and made me salivate a little! :clap: :tiphat:

If I'm correct, 172 CDs!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Good violinist and good recordings also.:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a nice set:









50CD Hinged top lid box
Original Covers
200-page booklet


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Here is a nice set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50CD Hinged top lid box
> Original Covers
> 200-page booklet


Wonderful and worth every penny, dollar cent/ euro cent .


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0113A5AYQ


----------



## satoru

I guess the description "unusual and interesting" applies to Scherchen's style quite well.








https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01779EXHC/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_2?pf_rd_p=1944687742&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B01B6XEVEA&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=66A87VME3EAPKQ99NK7D


----------



## Xenakiboy

This box set:
https://www.amazon.com/Oliver-Messiaen-Complete-32-Limited/dp/B001D94L1Q

Makes me salivate so much, I'd need to save up for that one though! :lol: 
Messiaen, Bach and (the currently non-existent) Xenakis complete box sets would be possibly my ultimate purchases :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> This box set:
> https://www.amazon.com/Oliver-Messiaen-Complete-32-Limited/dp/B001D94L1Q
> 
> Makes me salivate so much, I'd need to save up for that one though! :lol:
> Messiaen, Bach and (the currently non-existent) Xenakis complete box sets would be possibly my ultimate purchases :tiphat:


We never had guessed that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wow, for some reason I think I posted this set before in this thread.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Wow, for some reason I think I posted this set before in this thread.


Beware Florestan, there are lot of boxes Mahler out there .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Beware Florestan, there are lot of boxes Mahler out there .


Yes and this may be a mixed bag of some older, some newer, variable in sound quality etc.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The interesting thing here is original jackets for the sleeves:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> The interesting thing here is original jackets for the sleeves:


The only down site being, cutting the symphonies and fill the other CD'S.
1- 8 and 9 .


----------



## millionrainbows

This set contains Ralph Kirkpatrick's recording of the Concord Sonata. It's an important version, as he was the first pianist to premier it. It was only on vinyl until now. As I recall, the recording was excellent: warm, analog, and rich. I just found out about this from the amazon review which lists the content of all 10 discs. Reasonably priced, as well, at $16.99.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This looks very good:


----------



## Merl

Florestan said:


> Wow, for some reason I think I posted this set before in this thread.


I have this set and it's great. There's no massive variations in sound quality and it's all class, Florestan. Get it! Here's a review that's bang on the money.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Aug10/Mahler_complete_6089852.htm


----------



## Heliogabo

Merl said:


> I have this set and it's great. There's no massive variations in sound quality and it's all class, Florestan. Get it! Here's a review that's bang on the money.
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Aug10/Mahler_complete_6089852.htm


I have it too and can suscribe your words. I came to find some of my favorite versions of certain Mahler works here. It´s an outstanding boxset troughout 16 disc. Too far from a mixed bag in quality terms.


----------



## JACE

Merl said:


> I have this set and it's great. There's no massive variations in sound quality and it's all class, Florestan. Get it! Here's a review that's bang on the money.





Heliogabo said:


> I have it too and can suscribe your words. I came to find some of my favorite versions of certain Mahler works here. It´s an outstanding boxset troughout 16 disc. Too far from a mixed bag in quality terms.


I agree. It's a GREAT set. There are lots of highlights, but Tennstedt's live M5 here always KILLS me (in a good way).

And Barbirolli's M6 is unsurpassed in my book.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^^^ It is a set that as I recall Mahlerian recommended to me. I'll look further into it. Thanks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What's about this set? Any good?


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> What's about this set? Any good?


In historical perspective: yes, if you don't mind the sound quality, some are old and radio recordings, no 2 for example.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0113A5AYQ


Looks like another edition with different symphonies (https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B011JG5GMU/):


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RPAYY4


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RPAYY4


That is a lot off Handel, did you order it?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> That is a lot off Handel, did you order it?


No but I have been scoping out a few Handel operas that have Anna Bonitatibus in them. So far Tomoleo seems like the best one with Anna and a whole cast of great singers. But I am reluctant because of price and not being a huge fan of Baroque opera. I'll have to listen to Sills on Julius Caesar and see if I can get into the Baroque stuff. Then maybe come back to Tomoleo.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Nice price. Five Russian Operas. Not sure how good these performances are though.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VZAVW6/


----------



## Varick

Florestan said:


> Well then, at that rate, nothing in this thread is going to be unusual. I do think that Heifetz playing violin concertos of about 13 different composers is rather unusual. I doubt there is another set anything like it.


As funny as I found Bulldog's statement, I have to agree with it. Heifetz is arguably the greatest fiddler of the 20th Century (my personal favorite), and I already have (as do others I know) almost every one of those concertos on separate CDs. I believe a more obscure violinist in that box set or more obscure composers in that set would have been "unusual."

V


----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


>


This is a beautiful set


----------



## SixFootScowl

Contents

Listing


----------



## Pugg

Looks very expensive Florestan....


----------



## Nycosim

Expensive, but awesomely good and complete (+ comes with KV-booklet, illustrated biography and book with information about every piece of music written by Mozart)

Info https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-225-New-Complete-200/dp/B01FW8XWSG/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1482879074&sr=1-1&keywords=mozart+225


----------



## SixFootScowl

I do not recommend this set, but what is unusual is that they fit the entire Ring cycle on 7 CDs, which usually requires 14 CDs. They way they do it is that, since it is a mono recording, they double up and put 2 CDs worth of material on one CD, using first one channel then the other. You have to turn the balance control all the way one way then replay the disk with it all the way the other way. I have a Fidelio set like this and it is very strange.


----------



## Pugg

Nycosim said:


> View attachment 91075
> 
> 
> Expensive, but awesomely good and complete (+ comes with KV-booklet, illustrated biography and book with information about every piece of music written by Mozart)
> 
> Info https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-225-New-Complete-200/dp/B01FW8XWSG/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1482879074&sr=1-1&keywords=mozart+225


A friend of mine has that one, very disappointing I might add.( for that price)
Glad I got most of the Philips from years ago.


----------



## Richard8655

Florestan said:


> I do not recommend this set, but what is unusual is that they fit the entire Ring cycle on 7 CDs, which usually requires 14 CDs. They way they do it is that, since it is a mono recording, they double up and put 2 CDs worth of material on one CD, using first one channel then the other. You have to turn the balance control all the way one way then replay the disk with it all the way the other way. I have a Fidelio set like this and it is very strange.


Interesting! So half the time you have to listen from the left speaker, and the other half from the right? I wonder what happens when you set your amplifier/receiver to mono with centered balance setting.


----------



## bharbeke

Pugg said:


> A friend of mine has that one, very disappointing I might add.( for that price)
> Glad I got most of the Philips from years ago.


What was disappointing about the Mozart 225 set?

I see that four of the sections are currently available on Spotify for streaming with perhaps more to come (I am not sure if label rights or uploading time are responsible for less than 100% not being there now).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Richard8655 said:


> Interesting! So half the time you have to listen from the left speaker, and the other half from the right? I wonder what happens when you set your amplifier/receiver to mono with centered balance setting.


I just found an article explaining the whole process of these doubled-up disks: 
The Best 'Ring' Issued On Just 7 Compact Disks


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> What was disappointing about the Mozart 225 set?
> 
> I see that four of the sections are currently available on Spotify for streaming with perhaps more to come (I am not sure if label rights or uploading time are responsible for less than 100% not being there now).


I am talking about the "real "set, not streaming, the box itself is strong but the CD are in very poor sleeves, the booklet has several black ink pages, he complained about that and the _try_ to send him a good booklet, watch the word try. 
He paid €295,00 for it .


----------



## starthrower

I'd like to have the Royal Concertgebouw Anthology, but 600 dollars is too much!
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/RCO+Live/RCO13006


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> I'd like to have the Royal Concertgebouw Anthology, but 600 dollars is too much!
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/RCO+Live/RCO13006


The cheapest is half that price at Amazon.de


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> The cheapest is half that price at Amazon.de


I got a 0 resultaten for my search. But I typed in English because I don't know Dutch.


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> I got a 0 resultaten for my search. But I typed in English because I don't know Dutch.


 use the barcode and go to http://www.bookbutler.com/


----------



## starthrower

I'll bookmark it. I just got a big box of stuff from Presto yesterday, so no more spending for now.


----------



## hpowders

The New York Philharmonic, The Historic Broadcasts, 1923-1987.

An eclectic mix of very valuable "live" performances featuring:

Chopin's First Piano Concerto with Artur Rubinstein, conducted by Bruno Walter (1947)

Immolation Scene from Götterdämmerung with Kirsten Flagstad and Bruno Walter (1952)

Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1 with David Oistrakh, conducted by Dimitri Mitropoulos (1956) (American Premiere performance)

Brahms Violin Concerto with Jascha Heifetz, conducted by Arturo Toscanini (1935)

How can any lover of classical music not want this historic collection?


----------



## millionrainbows

Florestan said:


> I do not recommend this set, but what is unusual is that they fit the entire Ring cycle on 7 CDs, which usually requires 14 CDs. They way they do it is that, since it is a mono recording, they double up and put 2 CDs worth of material on one CD, using first one channel then the other. You have to turn the balance control all the way one way then replay the disk with it all the way the other way. I have a Fidelio set like this and it is very strange.


An added bonus: if you listen to both channels at once, while watching "The Wizard of Oz" on DVD, it's a real trip! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

millionrainbows said:


> An added bonus: if you listen to both channels at once, while watching "The Wizard of Oz" on DVD, it's a real trip! :lol:


With the volume also on for the Wizzard of Oz. Won't even need LSD for that trip. :lol:


----------



## lluissineu

I couldn't agree more. Each volume is 143 €. I find RCO cds quite expensive (compared to LSO Live Cds, for instance). It can be my favourite orchestra, but...


----------



## Nycosim

Pugg said:


> I am talking about the "real "set, not streaming, the box itself is strong but the CD are in very poor sleeves, the booklet has several black ink pages, he complained about that and the _try_ to send him a good booklet, watch the word try.
> He paid €295,00 for it .


For such a large box set, I consider the sleeves to be well-made. Maybe your friend just had bad luck with his booklet (mine is in perfect condition), for such a price this shouldn't happen. Still, the quality of the recordings is superb!


----------



## starthrower

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/pr...d+100&performer=&medium=all&label=ondine&cat=

I would snap this up, if it weren't for a full CD of Finnish songs.


----------



## kanishknishar

starthrower said:


> I'd like to have the Royal Concertgebouw Anthology, but 600 dollars is too much!
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/RCO+Live/RCO13006


591.33$ for 152 discs = 3.89$/disc

Not really bad value for money.


----------



## starthrower

Herrenvolk said:


> 591.33$ for 152 discs = 3.89$/disc
> 
> Not really bad value for money.


Yeah, good value. But too much for my budget!


----------



## SixFootScowl

If I counted correctly, we have nine different conductors on this 4-disk Ring sampler.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> If I counted correctly, we have nine different conductors on this 4-disk Ring sampler.


Did yo buy this one Florestan?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Did yo buy this one Florestan?


No, but I would buy *this 4-disk, one conductor highlights* if I could find the CD. This would be for listening in the car as a 15-hour opera is not conducive to listening in the car unless one is on a very long road trip.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> No, but I would buy *this 4-disk, one conductor highlights* if I could find the CD. This would be for listening in the car as a 15-hour opera is not conducive to listening in the car unless one is on a very long road trip.


Look at this, the complete ring:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/RCA/88691915482


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Look at this, the complete ring:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/RCA/88691915482


Nice. Why go highlights when the whole thing is that affordable.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Nice. Why go highlights when the whole thing is that affordable.


Indeed, perhaps you should check out their shipping costs.


----------



## Kivimees

I recently bought a 12-CD box set that I think qualifies as 'unusual and interesting' if for no other reason that the CDs are accompanied by a 300-page book.

Here are a couple of links:

https://www.thefreelibrary.com/Estonian+Sound+Recordings+1939.-a0288689079
https://sites.lib.byu.edu/musref/2011/10/04/125/


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kivimees said:


> I recently bought a 12-CD box set that I think qualifies as 'unusual and interesting' if for no other reason *that the CDs are accompanied by a 300-page book*.


Not that is unusual!


----------



## Pugg

Kivimees said:


> I recently bought a 12-CD box set that I think qualifies as 'unusual and interesting' if for no other reason that the CDs are accompanied by a 300-page book.
> 
> Here are a couple of links:
> 
> https://www.thefreelibrary.com/Estonian+Sound+Recordings+1939.-a0288689079
> https://sites.lib.byu.edu/musref/2011/10/04/125/


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Selby

This amazing box from Alpha contains all of Fauré's chamber works with piano played by Eric Le Sage and friends. Includes the popular Alexandre Tharaud and Quatuor Ébène. It is pretty amazing. It is of consistent high quality in performance and sound. I've never regretted the purchase.


----------



## Merl

I downloaded this about 2 years ago and I still haven't listened to most of it. What I have sampled is rather good but, for me, it was a bit of an own goal mixing the historic and more recent recordings. The Gilels and Shafran discs are very good. Well worth exploring.










https://www.amazon.co.uk/Russian-Legends-Kissin-Gilels-Kremer/dp/B000T2ONOI


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> I downloaded this about 2 years ago and I still haven't listened to most of it. What I have sampled is rather good but, for me, it was a bit of an own goal mixing the historic and more recent recordings. The Gilels and Shafran discs are very good. Well worth exploring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Russian-Legends-Kissin-Gilels-Kremer/dp/B000T2ONOI


Lot's of Russians........


----------



## jegreenwood

Florestan said:


> Nice. Why go highlights when the whole thing is that affordable.


Pretty sure I paid even less than that for it a few years back.

Just checked - a little bit less from Amazon.com in 2012.

Edit - speaking of bargain Rings - here's a little known one at a decent price:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VVZUXR...&ascsubtag=ec27eb580a16bf159201b314fac5ffce_S


----------



## Omicron9

I wouldn't consider myself a fan of Boccherini really, but I am quite enjoying this box:

https://www.amazon.com/Boccherini-Complete-Cello-Sonatas-Luigi/dp/B0033BJSJC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1493210408&sr=8-4&keywords=boccherini+cello+sonatas

Some fascinating works here. And super affordable.

-09


----------



## SixFootScowl

Looks like a nice set: 









22 disks
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001V69WN8/


----------



## SixFootScowl

This just popped up on Amazon and I could not help buying it.










Disk content (per Amazon UK reviewer):
1. Arie D'Opera.Various Opera Arias.Sandrine Piau~Ann Hallenberg~Paul Agnew~Guillemette Laurens(64 minutes)
2. Arie per Basso.Recital Disc by Lorenzo Regazzo.Bass Baritone.(61 minutes)
3. In furore,Laudate pueri e concerti sacri.Sacred Works Recital.Sandrine Piau.Soprano.(62 minutes)
4. Arie Ritrovate.Recital Disc by Sonia Prina.Contralto(70 minutes).
5. Arie per tenore.Recital Disc by Topi Lehtipuu Tenor,.(65 minutes)
6. Recital disc by Nicole Lemieux.Mezzo~Soprano.(68 minutes)


----------



## Tallisman

Not necessarily unusual, but I've been loving this 9 disc one:


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B007QZ0LMO/


----------



## Melvin

https://www.amazon.com/ICON-late-ye...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4BRXEXNCDMT3WX4VQE9G

Jean Martinon - ICON - The late years (14CD)

This is a great way to get a whole lot of unheard french repertoire at a bargain price (only $25.00 for 14 discs!!)
Martinon was a great champion of under-recorded french works, so tells me the booklet. This is a great box because it is chalk full of pieces I've never heard by french composers whom I've long known to be very good, but have never gotten around to thoroughly exploring. This box is a great way to add them all to your collection, and the recordings are top-notch.


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000026BWH/

But at 10 disks either these are highlights or there are only a few full operas and the rest are operettas. Would not want to buy from Amazon at the listed price.


----------



## Omicron9

"A Secret Labyrinth," by the Huelgas Ensemble.

https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Labyrinth-Celebration-Middle-Renaissance/dp/B00205RKMO


----------



## SixFootScowl

Omicron9 said:


> "A Secret Labyrinth," by the Huelgas Ensemble.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Secret-Labyrinth-Celebration-Middle-Renaissance/dp/B00205RKMO


Now that is unusual and very interesting.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000026BWH/
> 
> But at 10 disks either these are highlights or there are only a few full operas and the rest are operettas. Would not want to buy from Amazon at the listed price.


Daylight robbery , that's what it is. :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Daylight robbery , that's what it is. :devil:


You are right. I just noticed it has Guillaume Tell. That alone would take 4 disks. This set is a sham!


----------



## Art Rock

The attached backside picture says "extraits". The review says "highlights".


----------



## Barbebleu

Florestan said:


> You are right. I just noticed it has Guillaume Tell. That alone would take 4 disks. This set is a sham!


The customer review states that it is a box of hilights discs and I suspect the marketplace price reflects its scarcity value.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> The customer review states that it is a box of hilights discs and I suspect the marketplace price reflects its scarcity value.


Until Warner makes a new cover and voila, problem solved.


----------



## wzg

I think the Rite of Spring anniversary boxes are quite unusual - hard to think of another work whose different recordings make a box!


----------



## SixFootScowl

UPC: 0885150334249


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> UPC: 0885150334249


That is a lot of Operetta..............


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> That is a lot of Operetta..............


It would be good for the right price, but they are running in the hundreds of dollars. No thanks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

To add to my earlier post, I found a review and it is a very positive review.
https://fishfinemusic.com.au/233424


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> To add to my earlier post, I found a review and it is a very positive review.
> https://fishfinemusic.com.au/233424


I am not doubting that for one minute but 100 CD operetta CD'S is lot to go through...........


----------



## Tallisman

Fritz Kobus said:


> The interesting thing here is original jackets for the sleeves:


Very fond of that set. Really nice sleeves too, if you're mildly fetishistic about that kind of thing like I am. The 9th is extraordinary, and so is the 1st. I prefer Karajan's 5th, though. It's one of the few Mahler symphonies where I prefer a less 'on-edge', overtly sentimental interpretation.


----------

